# Let's hope this works.



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Good luck, busy! Chronic pain is so stressful and depressing.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Sorry, but where were you getting them? I had in done in my heel, of all places. And Yes, it hurts like the Dickens, but it was very effective, and within like a day.


----------



## Sharpie (May 24, 2009)

I got both feet injected (between the most lateral tarsal and first metatarsal) and it hurt, but by a week out, I was feeling much better. Now I'm three months out or so and still doing well.


----------



## busysmurf (Feb 16, 2012)

Probably low back. I have my consult & MRI follow up right before the injections, so I'm not exactly sure. I have an "xtra" moveable vertebrae. S1 & S2 aren't fused completely. And since I had 2 c-sections the muscles have atrophied which holds everything in place.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## busysmurf (Feb 16, 2012)

Good news, it went well. I was able to get out of a chair right away. Bad news, the area the Dr ordered injected, isn't the main source of the problem, so guess who gets to go back for another round?!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

